# Garmin and /dev/ttyUSB0

## Joseph_sys

I've compiled into the kernel "Garmin".

Should this river generate pseudo "/dev/ttyUSB0"?  If so I don't have one.

When I connect Garmin to USB I get:

```
usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Garmin   nuvi Flash       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 2946989 512-byte hardware sectors (1509 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 2946989 512-byte hardware sectors (1509 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda:

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 0:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Garmin   nuvi SD Card     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:1: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 0:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

and I should be getting something like this:

usb 1-2: MCT U232 converter now attached to ttyUSB0

What am I missing?

----------

## Wormo

Your garmin has both storage and serial features, right? So far, the kernel found the usb storage part and stopped there. Is your garmin serial driver built as a module? If so, try loading it manually.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Wormo wrote:*   

> Your garmin has both storage and serial features, right? So far, the kernel found the usb storage part and stopped there. Is your garmin serial driver built as a module? If so, try loading it manually.

 

The driver is compiled into the kernel but I have "Garmin nuvi 250" and all those nuvi and Colorado, StreetPilot, Zumo units are using GPX format, not Garmin protocol according to this source:

http://www.gpsbabel.org/htmldoc-development/fmt_garmin.html#ftn.gpx

 *Quote:*   

> [2] This unit uses GPX format, not Garmin protocol. Therefore one should communicate with it by reading and writing GPX files instead of using this format. Members of this class of products do not support realtime positioning protocol.

 

I've posted my reply on this thread as well:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560805.html

So, I think this is the reason why I don't have /dev/ttyUSB0 after mounting. 

Does anybody have Garmin nuvi unit and can comment on this?

----------

## MadMaxCZ

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> I've posted my reply on this thread as well:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560805.html
> 
> So, I think this is the reason why I don't have /dev/ttyUSB0 after mounting. 
> ...

 

See my post in 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560805.html

and mark both threads as solved, if it works for you!

----------

